

Ask HN: What is the most inefficient part of your mobile app dev workflow? - whynotmatt

I&#x27;m always trying to make my work flow more efficient and I&#x27;ve found that setting up a new app project is tedious and slow. From creating the initial project code, importing needed libraries, registering app id&#x27;s with Apple. It just seems like there should be ways to make the initial setup more efficient.<p>What areas do you seem to get bogged down in and wish they were smoother and quicker?
======
Avalaxy
The initial part is not my problem at all. When I start a project I'm full of
motivation and can code very fast. The inefficient part is the part before
launching the app. There are so many boring things you need to set up before
the app can go live... Adding Analytics, logging errors, creating screenshots,
making an about page, writing descriptions, creating logos, writing a privacy
policy, writing terms & conditions, etc.

~~~
whynotmatt
Me too. That's another area that takes up a lot of my time.

